# R L Hansen snowblowers



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Does anyone here have any experience with R L Hansen blowers for pick-up trucks? They look pretty cool, just wondering how well they work. 

Thanks, Ben


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

No body????


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

Od huh? you would think someone had tried it but its allot of money vs a plow. I see they are just under 1000 lbs so kinda heavy, good idea to pull it off when your done.
Since they use the Meyer plow frame mount a slick way would be to use the Meyer EZ-Mount Xpress for easy on & off. 
Unbolting from the plow frame and leaving the frame on the truck like they show seems like a hassle.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*Hanson snow blowers*



excav8ter;820883 said:


> Does anyone here have any experience with R L Hansen blowers for pick-up trucks? They look pretty cool, just wondering how well they work.
> 
> Thanks, Ben


The Hanson snowblowers are sold world wide. they require a truck with an "automatic" transmission as the truck is operated runnig at idle in low range.

The hollow cross auger moves the snow from the outside of the housing inwards and floods the fan.

It will move a lot of snow and ice to the blower and the blower will remove it at a very slow rate.

If the fan was larger and the auger was drum auger with tapered ends as used on the Rolba snow blowers the snow is forced into the center by the tapered ends and taken to the fan in small bites with the narrow flighting.

If it was equipped with narrower auger flights it would take smaller cuts per revolution and it would move more snow and ice with the v twin engine it has.

The hanson would be helped a lot IMO if a "Clarence Impeller Kit" was used on the fan as well as narrow flywheel to provide additional momentum for the fan as it is small.

they have a video of it operating on the Hanson Snowblower web site and also www/on youtube.com/snowblowers in action/


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for replying, i am trying to find a blower that will work on my F-350 to use on some roads and drivways. I take care of the development i live in and a blower is a must to cut down on the drifting that we get. No room to push snow where the drifting occursbecause i would have to be up on the peoples lawns. Also they want the drives scraped down better and i think a blower is the best way to do it. I currently use my Boss power V-xt to plow and my Takeuchi TL 130 with a 6' Inland blower which works out well. I have also been looking at a Bobcat Toolcat with a blower up front and a back plow as well. I would also have a plow for the toolcat also to use to plow the roads. There is a lot of tight radius turns that can be a pain with the truck and the condos i do would like to look at blowing instead of plowing too.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

I've seen a competitor with truck mounted blower.....didn't work well he went bust.
A toolcat with blower and back plow would work real well, mine does.
Small tractor with similar equipment would work well also.
JMO


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

BlackIrish;947254 said:


> I've seen a competitor with truck mounted blower.....didn't work well he went bust.
> A toolcat with blower and back plow would work real well, mine does.
> Small tractor with similar equipment would work well also.
> JMO


 I thought about using a kubota or deere with a pto blower on the front and 3 point plow on the back...but i need down pressure which a 3 point wont provide. 
Do you use a toolcat? is it high flow and turboed? how about the back plow ?
A video would be awesome.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow blower*



excav8ter;947225 said:


> Thanks for replying, i am trying to find a blower that will work on my F-350 to use on some roads and drivways. I take care of the development i live in and a blower is a must to cut down on the drifting that we get. No room to push snow where the drifting occursbecause i would have to be up on the peoples lawns. Also they want the drives scraped down better and i think a blower is the best way to do it. I currently use my Boss power V-xt to plow and my Takeuchi TL 130 with a 6' Inland blower which works out well. I have also been looking at a Bobcat Toolcat with a blower up front and a back plow as well. I would also have a plow for the toolcat also to use to plow the roads. There is a lot of tight radius turns that can be a pain with the truck and the condos i do would like to look at blowing instead of plowing too.


please type pronovost snow blowers in yur browser
and look for the video for the PXPL-50-75 and you will 
see how to do your plowing, scraping and snow blowing
with one machine and you will be able to park your truck, 
sell the Takeuchi and blower or trade it toward a tractor 
and the Pronovost PXPL blower with all the stuff you need 
and have a forever machine in the blower and good 4 wheel 
drive tractor with a cab.

I have a link to pronovost here in several of my posts here.
Type pronovost in the search box here and it will take you to 
several of the postings about the pronovost blowers.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow blower*



excav8ter;947332 said:


> I thought about using a kubota or deere with a pto blower on the front and 3 point plow on the back...but i need down pressure which a 3 point wont provide.
> Do you use a toolcat? is it high flow and turboed? how about the back plow ?
> A video would be awesome.


The PXPL snowblowers from pronovost have a double acting hydraulic scraper blade and are three point hitch mounted which would allow you to blow snow, scrape with down pressure, and plow with out leaving a mess too.

The pronovost home page has a nice video of the PXPL blower at work with commentary.


----------



## Winterized (Mar 3, 2007)

.
.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

excav8ter;947332 said:


> I thought about using a kubota or deere with a pto blower on the front and 3 point plow on the back...but i need down pressure which a 3 point wont provide.
> Do you use a toolcat? is it high flow and turboed? how about the back plow ?
> A video would be awesome.


No time to make vids yet.
Another guy has a box scraper on the loader arms of a Kuby 5740 for downpressure and a reg blower on the rear.
Does a very nice job.
I think a PXPL is close to $15K.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

That pronovost is awesome.


----------



## wnpeugh (Jun 13, 2007)

*R L Hansen blower OK...*

I have the Hansen 30 HP model mounted on my OLD F250. Using it in rather extreem conditions at 8000 ft above sea level in Utah on a dirt road. It does great with Utah "powder" that has low water content, but I have to get to it soon after it falls before the snow cats and snowmobiles pack it down.
The GOOD..
The major benefit is that in this area, where by end of season accumulation is upwards of 40 - 60 inches, blowing it is much easier than trying to stack it with a truck mounted plow. With a plow we just run out of room to push it, and the truck just doesn't have power enough to push that heavy a pack further off the road.
The BAD
For me the main drawback of the rig is simply that it needs more power, but I likely only get about 20 HP up here at this altitude. At lower altitudes, it would likely do much better.
The MOD..
My other problem is the protection. As designed, my version had no protection of the second stage fan with any kind of shear bolt. In fact the second stage fan mounted directly to a 1.5" (I think) main drive shaft, driven by a 1/4" square key. This fan then had a shear bolt protecting the input shaft of the gearbox for the first stage augers. 
I have had that 1/4" key shear, when I threw a tire-chain and then ate it with the blower!
Had to replace the main shaft. Made a modification to protect the second stage fan.

I don't know if Hansen has incorporated the modification into their design, but I have shared it with them.

As for mounting, I'm using a western Ultramount set up, that is working well.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*Hanson snow blowers*

I appreciate the time you took to send the picture of the blower fan housing and your no stick attachments:^) on the impeller paddles.

Something to think about for the off season-if we have one this year:yow!:

the impeller shaft distance from the gear to the front of the hub looks large enough to

install a 1000 rpm PTO shaft slip clutch assembly-no wories wth snow as it is spring compression/adhesion for the PTO shaft-it would take a bit of machining but it would work to protect the direct drive worm gear.

As far as the engine goes-did they sell you a high altitude engine with the proper jets?

You may be better off converting to propane using the high altitude carburator/jets too.

you will have much less fouling of plugs and very little carbin build up too.

you can improve your impeller by buying an impeller kit form clarences small engines $30.00 plus shipping

clarence has been making them for years with lots of happy customers and you tube has a number of videos also

linked to clarences home page.

you could slip the impleer kit right under the slippery liner sheets and have no issues with build up from melted snow.and ice

www.smllengns.tripod

I keep hoping every year they will offer a different cross auger with a solid auger and narrower flights to improve the blowers ability to throw snow -

Let me explain further. if they offered a solid cross auger with 2 inch flights they could move snow so much faster than with the open auger they use now

as a measured amount of snow would be fed into the auger avoiding flooding and surge loading of the impeller increasing its efficiency may this year they will do it I hope.

leon


----------

